# Cured....alas



## Jordan (Jan 5, 2006)

I haven't been to this site which for me is a good thing. After bad episodes of SA I would visit this board for hope of a cure. Also, reading other stories helped me not to feel so alone. In a sense this board did help as it gave me the courage to seek professional advise and the courage to talk to my physician. I thank those who replied to my cries of help. I will now try to return the favor.

The reason I am writing this message is that I was thinking to myself the other day that it's been over 8 months since I had really bad SA. I understand that everyone's SA is unique. Mine requires the use of beta blockers and it has helped me tremendously. Significantly reduces physical signs of SA which keeps me calm and focused on more positive thoughts.

I used to dread the thought of business lunches with the higher-ups and going to family gatherings. In the "old days" I would stress about how nervous I would appear. Will they notice my hands shaking? Taking two small beta blockers an hour or two before an event is all I needed. Maybe one day I can be "drug-free", but for now I am ecstatic that the misery is gone.

Best of luck to all!!


----------



## afboy143 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks awsome man ! What kind of beta blockers did you use? My big thing is I tense up and turn really red. Is this how you were?


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

congrats on your lack of anxiety! i would also like to know what you take. i'm looking for something to help with scary xmas family get togethers other than too much wine.


----------



## marycielo234 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey my name is claudia I had posted here a year ago when my SAD was at its peek!
I was able to come out with the helpof paxil and talking about it to the peoplpe i trust most and I came out , it was hard but it is beautiful,its all in the mind! If you suffer from this you probably think it will be like this forever but its not Its all about what you set your mind on ....now I know when I was at my peek, I would turn red ,sweat, and feel sooooo uncomfortable, ,Please believe in the most inner you and you will see that its the best there is. no shame no secrets no worries!! if you make a mistake say ooops amd remember that all the thought energy just to sit here and type is an amazing thing you can direct your mind not the other way around there is a youUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-----THis is my email if you should need to contactc me [email protected]


----------



## Jordan (Jan 5, 2006)

The first time I told my physician about my social anxiety he prescribed Paxil. This did nothing for me as my anxiety was caused due to physical symptoms. I always had shaking hands, sweaty palms and a very rapid heart beat when I would attend social gatherings or business lunches/dinners and sometimes even meetings.

Two years later I told a different physician about my SA and she prescribed Valium and Propranolol (beta-blocker). Valium did very little other than me tired, but the beta-blocker prevented my rapid heart-beat, shaking hands, etc.

I attended a family party last year and I took three 20gram ea. pills of Propranolol two hours before the party and I was totally fine. What a good feeling that was.

They are cheap and have no side effects for me. I heard that they are not good if you have asthma. Check this site for some reviews on Propranolol and see if its right for you. There are many high ratings at bottom of site.

http://www.remedyfind.com/treatments/65/2184/

Good luck!


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

Jordan,

I thought beta blockers only work for a few hours. Do you have to continually take pills throughout the day? If so, how many do you take a day?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks. I'm glad you found a cure. Maybe I need a beta blocker for my piano recital. Eh.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw, great to hear that! :boogie


----------

